# Kingmaker Part 1: Stolen Land



## strongarm85 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pathfinder: Kingmaker

Part 1:  Stolen Land
​
The date is 28th of Calastril of the year 4710 A.R.

Our adventure begins along the Southern Boarder of Rostland. Those who have gathered have all been recruited as an expeditionary force explore the area known as the Green Belt. Having set off in the morning, the party travels down a poorly maintained heading due south.

Having traveled for several long hours to get this far, as the sun begins to sit, Oleg's Trading Post comes into view.

​
Oleg Leveton and his wife Svetlana have converted and old boarder fort into a Trading Post. This humble local marks the last vestige of civilization in this untamed wilderness. As you near the old fort it becomes obvious that it's timbers are well aged. The Catapults on the square watch towers are no better, and are clearly broken down.

When you arrive, Oleg is patching the roof of the guest house (area 2) and Svetlana is there to greet you at the gate, clearly expecting you.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

Lilith dismounts her horse from about twenty feet away, leading the equine toward Svetlana.  Both the kitsune and the horse bow at the woman.  "Good evening." The two tailed fox gives a charming smile as she stands with the horse once more.  "I would like to make sure, is this Oleg's Trading Post, or am I mistaken?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

Lucy gives a sigh of relief seeing the building closing up. She pats Petra on her neck. _"Look girl!"_ she whispers to the mare's ear excited. _"We are almost there"_. Lucy dismounts as soon as possible... she has been riding Petra only using a blanket. Petra follows her close without a leash as she approaches to meet Svetlana with the others.

The girl gives a worried glance to the catapults. That will not do.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 13, 2016)

"Yes, this Oleg's Trading Post, do come in!", Svetlana is cheerful woman in her mid to late 20's. As the she greets you, you can hear Oleg start to climb down from the roof having just finished thatching a roof when you arrive.

She will leads your horses around to a stable (building 3 on map). Which is currently occupied by a single jittery horse. The barding on which reads the name "Claptrap".

"You must be hungry! There is a stew and fresh bread that are nearly done."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

"That would be lovely.  Please take care of Roach." She nods, clearing her throat gently, watching Lucy and her horse.  She pats down her chest fluff and her ears perk straight up, not saying much else, and giving the others showing up a chance to speak.  Though obviously interested.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

"Thank you, ma'am!" Lucy makes a military salute and hurries inside at the mention of food. 

"Go and stay there girl"  Lucy directs the mare into the stables. "Be nice with the others, will ya?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 13, 2016)

Svetlana seems overjoyed to see so many people here. And she takes her time greeting each member individually. The long tables between the Guest House (Area 2) and the Main House (Area 6-11) are already set up. You can tell that Svetlana has even gone so far as to open a bottle of wine for everyone!

"So, have you thought about how to deal with the Bandits when they arrive here in the morning?" Svetlana inquisitively asks as the party begins gathering around the table.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

"I believe the best route of action would be to stage an ambush." Lilith scratches the side of her muzzle, "Or we could take some time to fix up the catapults tonight.  What do you think?" she looks at the others.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2016)

"An arrow," Keyll said unenthusiastically as she sat inspecting the pointed end of one, "right between their eyes. They would get the hint eventually."

Keyll wasn't what you'd call a people person. She was much more at home in isolation, tracking dangerous beasts beneath emerald canopies. She could muster little interest in the encroaching bandits when the Greenbelt called to her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2016)

"Then you can be put in ambush." The fox states, watching Keyll.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2016)

Eoli walks up from checking that his horse is properly housed in the stable as the others discuss the bandits.  "An ambush sounds ideal.  But bandits tend to use such tactics themselves quite a bit, that sort is the first to expect it."

"What sort of demands have the bandits made?  A trap can only be as good as the bait we use for it."  His voice is calm and considered obviously an intellectual type.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2016)

"Bandits? Tomorrow?" Lucy gives the woman a glance while serving herself a bowl of stew and grabbing a loaf of bread "Ma'am, why are you sure they will come tomorrow?"

She nods at Eoli. "Yeah, have they demanded anything from you?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 14, 2016)

Oleg approaches the group and explains the situation, "The first time the Bandits came was 4 months ago. There where 12 of them, lead by a woman and a gruff man who followed her lead. The woman threatened to stake Svetlana back to their camp if we resisted and stole wedding ring right off her finger in front of me!"

Svetlana looks away as Oleg continues on, obviously uncomfortable with the way the conversation is turning.

"They've been coming back on the first of each month ever since then. They always arrive an hour after sunrise and always seem to be in a hurry to leave. Their camp must be a day's ride away from here."

"The second time they came back there were only eight of them, and the woman wasn't with them. The third time, there were only six. They probably think that they've cowed us into servitude, but we've been sending word back to town when hunters return from the wilds."

"They've been coming in every week and taking all of our stock and trade goods. I want to see those men hanging from the walls of this fort tomorrow! I don't care if they're dead or alive or not when I put them up there! Do this for me, and you'll never need to pay to rest or eat here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2016)

Eoli considers this a moment, doing the math in his head.  Finally he speaks, "there are considerations here."  He speaks simply, with a measured voice and even tone.  "Killing six in an ambush, this is something within the means of the numbers we have gathered.  But I am not sure it is the best option."

"There are at least another six out there, and they will come with blood and vengeance in mind if we kill the first group.  Likely aiming to burn this site to the ground, force us into an ambush of their own."  He pauses to nod to himself, "if it comes to a fight we will need to track them back and finish them off."

"But fighting is not the only option.  For these men that come they likely hold their lives better than their loyalty to this Bandit Queen.  An optimistic man might say they could be recruited," his tone suggests that he doesn't think this is likely.  "Or at the least letting them live to be interrogated gets us the location of their base and their numbers."

He gestures to the walkway around the gate, "get some cover up there for those that favor range.  Hide there and," he points by the gate itself "there.  Let them come in, then show them that the numbers are against them.  See if they don't have a change of heart."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

"You are something else" Lucy stares at Eoli, impressed.

"We will need to hide the carts and horses too... if they see there are more horses here they will suspect something is up"


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2016)

* Sanzo leans back in his chair resting his feet on the table, fills his pipe with tobacco and lights it up*

Chances are, even if we do stop them now more will come later. I'm sure their camp must be close by, what if we can track them tonight before they even arrive in the morning.



*takes a deep breath from the pipe and then offers it to Eoli*

However, your idea is good.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2016)

"If they only appear once a month, tracking them will be difficult unless they travel through the forest," Keyll said, "and there's too much ground to cover for searching if it's a day's ride to their hideout."

Inspecting her arrows each in turn, Keyll thought some more and considered, "When hunted, prey often flee to where they feel safest. If we kill all but one bandit, who we allow to think they have escaped us, they would lead me to where the rest of these bandits lurk." 

"Then we can kill them all."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

"I'm in... but..." Lucy blushes sightly "Im missing Petra's saddle. I cant ride her well like that. She still can bite some face if I order her to. See if they like that."


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2016)

"Perhaps there is a saddle here," Keyll offered, "An outpost like this would need to have a stable."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2016)

Lilith listens in silence, not a word being spoken through the suggestions.  "Lets see, I don't like fighting myself, I cannot in fact, I am physically too weak and I prefer to do things diplomtically if possible.  We could attempt diplomacy if in fact they don't back off and have a change of heart.  But if even that doesn't work, I would see no choice but to kill.  As she says," she points at Keyll, "leave one, and they can 'run away' letting us follow in their companion's stead." After a moment she nods, "Lilith by the way."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 14, 2016)

"I have a riding saddle for Claptrap I can let you borrow until I have time to go to town and resupply. I imagine you might want more of a military saddle in the long run, I'll be sure to bring one back when I go to town. I rarely ride Claptrap anyway, normally he pulls the cart back to town."

The stew appears to include a few radishes, potatoes, and celery. Some type of Venison your are unfamiliar with makes up the meat stock in the stew. Its a very lean and rugged compared to beef, and just a bit of that gamey flavor.

As for Svetlana and Oleg, Svetlana seems nervous, and Oleg bit riled up, both of them have something they haven't had for a while, hope.

At night when you begin settling in the guest rooms, which are made out of modified old barracks, you might notice that there are message board with several bounty notices posted.



(4 Active Sidequest added)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

"Yes, I military saddle would be best, but I'll have to wait until we get settled and my pouch weighs more. I'm not terribly worried... Petra can fight just fine with our without me on her back. When I said she can bite someone's face off, I mean it!"


*later*
"Does anyone have something to write these down?" Lucy asks out loud looking at the message board. "Or can we just take them?"

Before sleep Lucy goes with Oleg for the saddle. She wants to leave everything ready for the morning in case they need to chase them.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2016)

"A wild boar? I look forward to hunting this 'Tuskgutter'," Keyll laughed, "A masterfully crafted bow would be a fine replacement for my own, as well."

She paused for a second, considering her new partners, "Assuming nobody else would need such a weapon, that is."

"The Tatzlwyrm will be a little more difficult but, if you do as I say, we can handle such a beast," she continued, running through the list of available jobs, "but that is where my expertise ends - kobolds are not my forte, I'm afraid."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2016)

"Well... they are nasty little creatures. I can't take Petra inside a cave, but if we can manage to get them out, I'm sure we can deal with them"


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2016)

Clay said:


> "A wild boar? I look forward to hunting this 'Tuskgutter'," Keyll laughed, "A masterfully crafted bow would be a fine replacement for my own, as well."
> 
> She paused for a second, considering her new partners, "Assuming nobody else would need such a weapon, that is."



*Sanzo exhales the smoke from his lungs*  

I wouldn't mind such a bow myself, why not make it a competition, if your arrow makes the killing blow, you keep it, if mine does I keep it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2016)

{{ We're heading into the first encounter of the series.

So now is a good time for everyone to come up with exactly what their plans are.

Give a description of your initial positioning, as well as your combat goals and tactics that you intend to use.

Lilith mentioned wanting to convince the Bandits to surrender, but in the event that doesn't work everyone should probably go ahead and provide an overview of tactics and rolls for 5 combat rounds.}}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

strongarm85 said:


> {{ We're heading into the first encounter of the series.
> 
> So now is a good time for everyone to come up with exactly what their plans are.
> 
> ...



Eoli could assist in negotiations as well if they want however if Lilith would prefer to take the lead there he won't stop her.

Eoli will take cover inside the stables (A3) and suggest that Lilith and Oleg plan to meet the bandits in the open courtyard just outside that.  He'll keep the door open enough that he can hear and fire through it while ducked inside.  If negotiations turn south he'll attack from this position with his shortbow (most of the A1 courtyard is within 30' for sneak attack and pointblank shot so I'll include the +1 hit/damage below, subtract it out if they're not for some reason).

Round 1:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Damage:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

Sneak Attack
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Round 2:
1d20+3
11+2 = 14

Damage:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

Round 3:
1d20+3
20+2 = 23

Confirm:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18

Damage:
1d6+1
1+1 = 2

Crit (x3):
2d6+2
6,3+2 = 11

Round 4:
1d20+3
12+2 = 15

Damage:
1d6+1
3+1 = 4

Round 5:
1d20+3
3+2 = 6

Damage:
1d6+1
2+1 = 3


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2016)

Sanzo will Follow Eoli's lead, as he is also a ranged fighter he should stay behind the doors with the other archers*


int=10+1


Feats

perfect strike

Precise Shot

Rapid Shot

roll one  

17+1-2=16
1d6=4
roll two 

12+1-2= 11

choose the first roll

second attack
7-2+1=6
1d6=2
second round

first attack

15+1-2= 14

1d6=2

second attack

17+1-2=16

1d6=2
round three

first attack

5-2+1=4
1d6=6
second attack

16-2+1=15

1d6=2

round four

first attack

18-2+1=17

1d6=4


second attack

2-2+1=1

1d6=2
round five

first attack

10-2+1=9

1d6=5
second attack

5-2+1=4

1d6=5


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2016)

((I dont think I will be able to post rolls until tonight))

Lucy gets Petra ready and stays just out of sight by the stables. If they turn hostile, Lucy will make a mounted charge with her lance. Petra will bite and kick as directed.

((Ill expand ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

Night before...
"Make sure you can see me, if my ears go back while trying to be diplomatic, strike true with your arrows."

Now...

Lilith stands in the courtyard, her lute in one hand.  Once they get within voicing distance, she will speak.  "What do you believe you will get raiding this trading post every month?  Sooner or later, they might leave and you don't have anything from here to take.  Is there any way we can reach an agreement?"

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

If they get aggressive anyway, Lilith will back off and *Inspire Courage* to all her allies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2016)

> Jace Jabberjon
> Male NG Human Shield Champion Brawler, Level 1
> *Init* +4, *HP* 12/12 *Speed* 30
> *AC* 19 *Touch* 12 *Flat-footed* 17 *Fort* +4 *Ref* +4 *Will* +1 *Attack* +5 (M) +3 (R)
> ...



Jace, who up until now has been sitting in the back of the group looking awkwardly at the ground, will up to the front lines to position himself between the bandits and the squishier members of the party. ((I'll wait for more info before posting rolls))


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2016)

Keyll runs up the nearest stairs to get to a strong vantage point near the catapults. She'll prepare a shot for the leader of the bandits, loosing the arrow immediately if negotiations go sour.

*Prepared Action:*
Attack: 1d20+5 > 17
Damage: 1d8 > 7

In each round following, Keyll will fire arrows at the bandits closest to her allies. If her allies are being attacked by several bandits at once, Keyll will instead draw her Elven Curved Blade, join the rest of the party and attack at melee.

Attack: 1d20+5 > 22
Damage: 1d8 > 4 or 1d10 > 2

Attack: 1d20+5 > 20
Damage: 1d8 > 7 or 1d10 > 9

Attack: 1d20+5 > 10
Damage: 1d8 > 1 or 1d10 > 5

Attack: 1d20+5 > 24
Damage: 1d8 > 5 or 1d10 > 1

Attack: 1d20+5 > 15
Damage: 1d8 > 3 or 1d10 > 9


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2016)

An hour after sunrise, the bandits arrive on time. This time there are only four of them, but they bring six horses with them. Each of the men carry bows and arrow and swords or daggers. Their clothes are patchwork of leather armor.



They ride up to the gate confidently at first, but upon seeing Lilith and Jace standing in the open they grow more cautious. Without seeing anyone else standing in the open, they grow more confident. After hearing Lilith's plea, a particularly gruff man who appears to be the leader laughs and says to Lilith, "I'm sure we can, we'll take goods, and we'll you back to camp with us. If Oleg's going to make trouble for us we should bring his wife with us too." The bandits at this point dismount with weapons drawn.


*Spoiler*: _Diplomacy check_ 





Default position was unfriendly, for a base 20 DC. +10 DC from circumstances brings the DC to 30. Failing it by more than 5 brings the Bandits from Unfriendly to Hostile.





Combat: The Bandits are confident enough that they didn't bother to look around. So everyone who hid will be able to act during a surprise round.

Lilith and Jace won't be able to act until the first regular round of combat because the Bandits are ready for you.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

Immediately her ears flick back and the battle commenses!

((*cue pokemon trainer battle music*))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

*As they come into view*
"6 horses, 4 bandits... you know what that means right?" she whispers to whoever is close to her. "There are more outside. Get ready to kill all of them here. We can track the others"



> *[SIZE=+1]Lucy (Lucinda)[/SIZE]*
> Female NG Human Cavalier, *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed*
> *AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1
> *  Lance * +4 (1d8+3, x3)
> ...






"Your days or banditry end here!" she uses her challenge ability on the leader (or the next bandit if he has already someone engaging him) as she comes out of hiding as a swift action. Petra enters the fray ready to bite someone's face. 

Suprise Round 
Lucy charges the target of her challenge

 x2 (lance on charge) = 18

Petra bites Lucy's target or the closest hostile if he already died




Round 1-4
....
well fuck me

Never in my life... 
Not going to even bother with dmg.

If either she or Petra fall to 4hp, she retreats to the back. _"fuck fuck fuck fuck"_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Eoli tsks under his breath as he draws back his bow to fire.  He'll focus on any bandits not engaged in melee first (he doesn't have precise shot yet), or failing that he'll try to assist whomever is in melee who seems to be having the most problems.

Forgot Initiative before, other combat rolls are above:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

((Shit - am I too late to be sneaky rogue? Just in case I'm not...))

Mion wary of her team mates (and everyone) says nothing but merely takes up her position in the NW corner of A2, waiting for an opportunity. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> *[SIZE=+1]Mion[/SIZE]*
> F NE Drow Rogue, *Level* 1, *Init* 4, *HP* 10/10, *Speed*
> *AC* 16, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* -2, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  scimitar * d20+4 (1d6-2, 18-20x2)
> ...



Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Surprise round
Roll(1d20)+4:
10,+4
Total:14

Sneak attack:
Roll(2d6)-2:
2,6,-2
Total:6

R2
Smoke stick
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

R3
Move back to nearest cover and stealth (no penalty for moving at full speed)

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21

R4

Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

Sneak attack
Roll(2d6)+-2:
2,1,+-2
Total:1
(Lol)

R5
Roll(1d20)+4:
14,+4
Total:18

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+-2:
4,+-2
Total:2


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 16, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xTAGHp8vI8[/youtube]

Surprise Round: 

Happs Bydon's intimidating walk towards Lilith was interupted when a struck him the back. he could feel his shoulder blade crack as  the arrow pierced him, the arrow having been loosed by Keyll from near the catapult.

Seconds later Lucy burst from the stables and skewered a Bandit completely with her lance. The Man did not suffer long though, as he received enough damage to be killed outright. Petra followed that up with a strong bite, inflicting a great deal on a nearby bandit.

The bandit that had been bitten by Petra stumbled backwards and took an arrow from Sanzo. Fear washed across his face, realizing that this was probably it for him.

Eoli's arrow struck a third bandit from his hiding place. The arrow pierced him through the temple on the left side of his head, and exited his skull thru the right temple. Although no immediately dead, the bandit fell to the ground a twitching mess.

At this point Happs turns to Lucy charging out on her steed, and fails to notice Mion appear from behind the corner of the building. With his back turned to Mion, he takes her Scimitar to the neck, taking his head clean off.

{{2 Bandit's are dead. And Happs is dead, and the surviving Bandit has taken 6}}

Round 1:

Keyll is able to finish off the final Bandit from her vantage point. The Arrow strikes him down the Bandit dies at Petra's hoofs. 

Rewards:

Leather Armor (4 Sets) 
2 Flasks of Alchemist Fire
1 Dagger
3 Shortswords
80 Arrows
3 Longbows
1 Composite Longbow (+2 Strength)
65 Gold Pieces (Happs and the 3 Bandits)
8 Days of Trail Rations
1 silver Amulet in the shape of a Stag's head (20 Gold Pieces)

6 Horses


Experience: 487 Experience Points for everyone.

Additinally Oleg also offers 

50 Gold Pieces
2 Potion of Cure Light Wounds
1 Potion of Shield of Faith +2

Evenly split, the gold comes out 16 gold 4 Silver, and 2 copper per PC.

This is before Oleg buys any of the gear from the party no one wants to claim for themselves.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

There's a smirk on the face of Mion as she looks down at the rolling head of Happs. 

She goes to the twitching mess and performs a coup de grace on him.

She  breathes a sigh of relief and silently goes about lootim their bodies.

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+9:
3,+9
Total:12


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

*sanzo takes out his pipe fills it with tobacco and lights it up*


con save 8+0(welp)

percep

19+9=28

Tch, over confident little fuckers, aren't they?  Didn't even take the time to see if you had back up


*exhales the smoke slowly and picks up the amulet to have a look*

18+3=21

It seems like there are several of us here who would like that bow, I say we leave it in our rooms for now and figure out who should have it once we take care of these bandits. Speaking of which...

*Sanzo taking another puff from his pipe.*


 what are we going to do with this one over here..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Eoli walks forward from his hiding place and inspects the twitching bandit on the ground.  It was a miracle he was alive at all.  Aside to the others he speaks, "my fumbling attempts would only prolong suffering, though it would be nice to have one live to interrogate."

If anyone wants to attempt to stabilize the man Eoli will let them, otherwise he will coup de grace him to end the suffering.

Once that is resolve he will replace the spent arrow from the pile and carefully examine Happs' face making note of the first major opponent they've dealt with.

"We should search the area for any others, at the very least they had a campsite nearby.  With luck there will be information there, or perhaps others from this group."


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eoli walks forward from his hiding place and inspects the twitching bandit on the ground.  It was a miracle he was alive at all.  Aside to the others he speaks, "my fumbling attempts would only prolong suffering, though it would be nice to have one live to interrogate."
> 
> If anyone wants to attempt to stabilize the man Eoli will let them, otherwise he will coup de grace him to end the suffering.



I think I can stop the bleeding, just get me some rope so we can tie him up after so he can't escape.

*sanzo empties the tobacco from his pipe and returns it to his pouch.


heal(stabilize) check

take 10+5 wis mod=15


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

Mion rummages through the loot, shakes her head when she finds nothing of value.

"Useless. I will take my share of the gold." 

She looks to Sanzo as he attempts to heal the bandit.

"Interrogate him then kill him, scum like him deserve no mercy. I suspect that he may be too far gone though"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2016)

"If you wish to find their hideout, I can take us there."

Waiting for the group to decide whether or not to hunt down the rest of the bandits, she nodded at Eoli's suggestion, nocked an arrow and began to search the surrounding area for other signs of activity.

*Perception:* 1d20+8 > 21


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

She takes the gold and eyes the composite longbow... but passes it up for someone with more dexterity. She's not interested on stabilizing the bandit. 

"There are more horses than bandits here, we need to search the area for the rest quickly."

She will follow someone with track ability. Keyll?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 16, 2016)

Clay said:


> "If you wish to find their hideout, I can take us there."
> 
> Waiting for the group to decide whether or not to hunt down the rest of the bandits, she nodded at Eoli's suggestion, nocked an arrow and began to search the surrounding area for other signs of activity.
> 
> *Perception:* 1d20+8 > 21



You can tell from the soil that this area receives regular rainfall.  The soft soil and heavy horses make their tracks fairly simple to follow. You are confident that you would have no difficulty tracking them.

{{Now that you've spotted the tracks, the DC for tracking the horses is 13 in these conditions. Low enough for you to pass while taking 10 on the roll}}


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2016)

"Lead the way," she whistles and mounts Roach, "We need to deal with them before something more severe happens.  Banditry will not be tolerated." she snarls, taking the reins and preparing the mare.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Eoli will secure the prisoner with rope as best he can (or somebody with a better CMB is welcome to) and will head out with the others.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

((Are you leaving the prisoner at the base? If so....))

Mion looks at the tied up prisoner, watches the others leave, looks back at the prisoner, shrugs her shoulders and promptly kills him, before trotting behind the others.

She looks at her smokesticks.

"I need a fast way to light these." she grumbles."I'd like to discuss battle stratgey if we could, whilst we are walking."

"I am working to be an assassin, so I would prefer to ambush if at all possible. I won't strike until you do however. I'm not so stupid as to engage in a large group on my own. If you would allow me to get in to position, then I can find weak points in my opponent who will go down fast as a result."

She holds her scimitar. "I am not effective as I could be currently and need more battle experience, so I am amenable to playing the happy team member - for the moment."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"An assassin?" Lucy blurts out in surprise looking back with concern. "An assassin-Assassin, with capital A?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Eoli shakes his head at the death of the prisoner, "a foolish waste.  What happens if the campsite doesn't have any indication of where their base is?  A prisoner could get us that information, eventually.  A corpse doesn't get us anything."

He mutters and shakes his head again.  "What's done is done I suppose, but our resources at the moment are sparse, I would appreciate it if you didn't waste them again."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 16, 2016)

{{These Travel times are assume that everyone is mounted on horses, there are more than enough of them to go around it seems}}

The tracks from the horses lead south across a stretch of plains. As you ride, a forest to the south west looms closer on the horizon. 

After three Hours of riding alongside towards the forest, the tracks run parallel the trail continues through another stretch of plains, running parallel to a northern stretch of the forest known as the "Narlmarches".

The path then turns into hills after 3 more hours of riding. Although travel through this area becomes slower, you continue to move alongside the forest as you move to the South West. It takes 5 hours to travel over these hills.

Finally as the late afternoon, the horse trails goes into a the forest. About a quarter mile in the there is a river crossing, where the horse tracks can be easily seen. The after crossing the river as the shallow point, the trail leads alongside the river banks and are so noticeable that even people in the party who aren't skilled in tracking can follow  them. There even appears to be the ruts of a wagon through this soft river soil as you go along.

As the sun begins to set, the party comes across the Bandit camp, deep in the woods. There is a roaring fire that has been set up, that provides almost as much light in the distance as the setting sun itself. This seems to be the place.



The Party is approaching, from the Northern Corner of the map.

((You guys had to travel across  3 1/4 Hexes to get here. Everyone also consumes 1 days worth of Trail Rations on the way. Good thing you guys picked up 8 of them from the previous bandits.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

Lucy will take the Composite Longbow str+2 for the moment.

"That's a big fire" she tries to discern any sentries, but wont get any closer.
Perception 

"Can you see what's going on over there?" she asks the party members with better eyesight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Eoli keeps an eye to the distance and motions for everyone to dismount.  In a hushed voice he says, "how do we want to attempt this?  Once it starts it's likely to go quickly.  The passive route would be find a defensive hold, send in scouts to check out the camp, if it goes bad try to draw them in to strike.  The aggressive option would be to go in hot, hope that surprise and numbers are enough on our side to pull it off."  A few other options come to mind but better to keep things simple for now.

Perception:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2016)

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19

"I say we go in hot," Jace whispers, peering through the bushes. "Trying to draw them into a trap might work, but they might use the time to ready themselves for a fight. If we charge in, we catch them with their pants down."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2016)

"Unless they got wind we were on the way. I would feel better if someone can tell how many and their positions"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2016)

Earlier.

"Yes, an Assassin. Capital A and all. Since we are tasked together on this it's best that I not hide my identity so that there are no unpleasant surprises later on. Though, in truth I am not yet an assassin, but it is an ambition of mine. No rite of passage has been taken." Mion says with as much of a smile as she can muster. 

Current.

"I'll attempt to scout. I'll yell if I get into trouble."

Mion drops into stealth, searching for traps as she approaches the camp.

Stealth: (no penalty for moving at full speed)
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Perception: (can I take 10 on it?)
Roll(1d20)+10:
5,+10
Total:15

Disable device (if she comes across any:
Roll(1d20)+9:
9,+9
Total:18


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy, Eoli, Mion, and Jace are able to see 2 men similarly dressed similarly to the bandits who attacked Oleg's earlier. There is also a woman near the camp fire  on a long near K2. One of the men appears to be trying to cook some small game over the fire, while the other is putting some more wood on the fire.

Jace is additionally able to see 2 additional Bandits keeping watched on raised Platforms in the trees (K2 and K3). They are heavily obscured by the foliage up there, but he was able make out their silhouettes. The two bandits standing watch have yet to notice you, although only the Bandit at K3 has good line of sight of the area you're in.  He's likely too distracted by smell of game cooking on the campfire to notice you. The platforms are each raised 20 feet off the ground, and you can see a rope ladder leading up to each one.

{{He got a 1 on his perception to see you.

Going into combat again

You guys got very lucky and got the drop on them, as the lookout in K3 only needed a 10 to notice the horses coming, at which point he would have called out and told everyone assuming you were freindly which would have alerted the camp that you were there. On a 15 he'd recognize that you weren't the boys returning home.

Roll up Initatives, describe your tactics, and rolls for 5 rounds worth of combat.

The first round of this combat will be a surprise round, since the Bandits do not realize your coming.}}


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm assuming you are taking the frontal assault. I will skirt around and flank them. Anyone else who is adept at moving quietly is welcome to join me. Should I see trouble then I will throw a smoke stick into the fire. Hopefully that will allow for an escape." Mion whispers her intentions"I shan't strike until they are amply distracted."

Mion will sneak towards the bushes at K1 and hide there, waiting to strike.


> *[SIZE=+1]Mion[/SIZE]*
> F NE Drow Rogue, *Level* 1, *Init* 4, *HP* 10/10, *Speed*
> *AC* 16, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* -2, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  scimitar * d20+4 (1d6-2, 18-20x2)
> ...



Init:

Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13


Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Once the fighting has started Mion will use her sneak attack on the nearest, viable enemy.

Atk
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9 (crud...)

Dmg:
Roll(2d6)+-2:
4,5,+-2
Total:7

R2 (or 1)
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23

Conf:
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22 (aw yeah!)

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+-2:
6,+-2
Total:4 (yeaaah - damn -2)
x2 = 8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2016)

Once made aware of the watchguards Eoli swears quietly.  "Okay, fast it is, we better hit them before they raise alarm."

Init:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

Surprise Round:
Fire shortbow at a target within 30' (preference would be an archer or the leader)

Attack:
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

Damage:
1d6+1
6+1 = 7

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1


Rounds 1-5:
Will move each round hoping to find cover (sneak as part of move action, trees, logs, stumps, etc all look reasonable from the map).  Goal is to stay within 30' of the opponents and the main force of the group at all time.  If he's engaged in melee he'll withdraw along a path that anyone following him will provoke AoO from the melee types.

As before his targeting preference will be people-not-engaged-in-melee then archers, then anyone attacking a party member that seems to be having trouble.


*Spoiler*: _Dice Spam_ 





Round 1:
Stealth:
1d20+5
3+5 = 8

Attack:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Confirm:
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

Damage:
1d6+1
2+1 = 3

Crit: (x3 bow)
2d6+2
3,5+2 = 10

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Round 2:
Stealth:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Attack:
1d20+3
5+3 = 8

Damage:
1d6+1
2+1 = 3

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Round 3:
Stealth:
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

Attack:
1d20+3
3+3 = 6

Damage:
1d6+1
6+1 = 7

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Round 4:
Stealth:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Attack:
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Round 5:
Stealth:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Attack:
1d20+3
9+3 = 12

Damage:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5

Sneak Attack:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2016)

> Jace Jabberjon
> Male NG Human Shield Champion Brawler, Level 1
> *Init* +4, *HP* 12/12 *Speed* 30
> *AC* 19 *Touch* 12 *Flat-footed* 17 *Fort* +4 *Ref* +4 *Will* +1 *Attack* +5 (M) +3 (R)
> ...



*Initiative*
1d20+4 -> [16,4] = (20)

*Round 1*
Jace charges the woman near K2 and attacks with his shield. 

1d20+5 -> [13,5] = (18)
1d6+4 -> [4,4] = (8)

*Round 2*
Jace uses martial flexibility to take the  feat and attacks with unarmed strikes.

1d20+5 -> [7,5] = (12)
1d6+1d4+4 -> [4,1,4] = (9)

*Round 3*
Jace continues attacking with unarmed strikes

1d20+5 -> [12,5] = (17)
1d6+1d4+4 -> [1,3,4] = (8)

*Round 4*

1d20+5 -> [6,5] = (11)
1d6+1d4+4 -> [4,4,4] = (12)

*Round 5*

1d20+5 -> [3,5] = (8)
1d6+1d4+4 -> [3,1] = (8)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2016)

((Unable to post dice rolls in the morning, I'll update this in the evening))

Initiative +2


Round 1
Lucy makes a mounted charge with Petra to the man who is cooking. ((always assume Petra will be biting their target too))

"Get the archers!"
Charge attack +6 , 1d8+3 (x2)

 x2 = 10

Petra bite +6, 1d4+3




Round 2-5
Lucy focuses on her one foe and takes any attack of opportunity she can. 
Petra goes biting and kicking hostiles in range.
Lance +4 (1d8+3),1d8+3



Petra bite +4 (1d4+3), 2 hooves +4 (1d6+3)


Lucy will withdraw to a shaded area if either of them are taking heavy fire from the archers.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2016)

-before the fight I pick up and equip the longbow placing my shortbow on my bed, then take two arrows to replace the two I used up-

Percicse shot

rapid shot

combat reflexes

inti roll

16+1=17

surprise round(round 1)

using rapid shot

first time I am going for the archer in k2

12-2+1=11

k2 again

11+1-2=10

round 2 I will fire just one shot at k2

16+1=17

dmg roll

7+1=8

move in 20 feet closer




if the K2 archer is dead move under the trees to aim at the k3 archer if he is not dead stay were I am and aim at K2 archer

round 3
roll

NAT 1

round 4
5+1=6

round 5

15+1


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2016)

Lilith stays mounted on Roach and *inspires courage *for the others.

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19

Perform(stringed)-
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2016)

Initiative:
1d0+4 > 17

Keyll will first shoot arrows at the bandits on the raised platforms.

Attack: 1d20+5 > 20
Damage: 1d8 > 8

Attack: 1d20+5 > 13
Damage: 1d8 > 6

Attack: 1d20+5 > 11
Damage: 1d8 > 3

She will then move into melee to clean up whoever is left.

Attack: 1d20+5 > 25
Damage: 1d10 > 4
Damage: 1d10 > 7

Attack: 1d20+5 > 16
Damage: 1d10 > 8


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2016)

"Damn!  What are they doing?"  Kodai mutters to himself before charging in toward the three at the campfire.


HP: 10
AC: 16

Fortitude:    +4
Reflex:       +1
Will:         +4

init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
16,+1
Total:17

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Damage:
Roll(1d10)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d10)+0:
8,+0
Total:8

Roll(1d10)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d10)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d10)+0:
5,+0
Total:5


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 19, 2016)

Surprise Round:

Jace Burst out of the forest catching Kressel completely by surprise. She took a direct shield bash breaking her collar bone as the shield drives in.

Jace's shield bash works as the downbeat for the inspirational song she beings to play on her Lute.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NnyVc8r2SM[/YOUTUBE]

Sanzo fires a couple shots at the archer in the perch above the camp, but misses.

Keyll also fires an arrow at the archer in the perch. Thanks to Lilith's song, the arrow is able to gain just a little bit extra spin as it goes forward, giving it  just enough trust to penetrate the bandit's heart. The bandit falls out of the tree dead. 

At this point Kodai enters the battle, previously unannounced, and get close to the Bandit who was cooking food, but his blow just misses the startled bandit.

Eoli doesn't want to fire on the Bandit leader who is in melee with Jace, and the bandit in the perch was dead, he fires at the back of the  other Bandit who isn't engaged with anyone. Just like Keyll, Eoli is inspired by Lilith, and he is able to precisely aim the arrow at the top of the Bandit's neck, granting him a quick merciful death.

Mion stealthily approached the bandit engaged with Kodai. While she would not  have normally been able to connect with such a sloppy attack, because she was able to flank her enemy, and because of Lilith's inspirational song, she was able to get in there and badly wounded the bandit.

Seconds later that bandit was granted a vicious death when Lucy skewered his head with her Lance, and the pieces of his head when everywhere

First Round:

Jace unleashes a series of unarmed strikes against Kressel, but she manages to avoid them.

Sanzo is able to Percisely aim into the Melee against Kressel. He hits her in the side, and the Bandit leader falls in battle. Still alive, but incapacitated.

The remaining bandit in his perch on on the opposite side of the river throw down his bow and raises his hands in surrender begging, "Don't shoot!"

Upon Exploring the camp some more there doesn't initially seem to be much of value in the Bandit's camp, but the surviving Bandit quickly gives up the location of their stash as part of a plea for leniency. So under the perch (K2), there is very noticeable cache of where the Bandits are storing food, firewood, and Tents. Under those is a tarp on the ground that conceals the bandit cache.

Rewards:

918 Experience Points


*Spoiler*: __ 




940 Experience Points from Monsters divided 8 ways
400 Main Questline Objective
400 Completed Sidequest




Consumables:
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
8 days of trail rations
Roasting Elk quarter.

Weapons:
2 Masterwork Handaxes
4 Daggers
4 Longbows
4 Shortswords
80 Arrows

Armor:
4 Leather Armor
1 Studded Leather Armor

Gold and Equivalent Items:
215 Gold Pieces
321 Silver Pieces
Pair of Silver Earrings (150 Gold Pieces)
Wooden Music Box (90 Gold Pieces)
3 Crates of Furs (50 Gold Each)
1 Wooden Case with 8 bottles of high a quality green Liquor, worth 20 Gold per Bottle (The surviving bandit explains that they are a special request from someone called "The Stag Lord").

Misc Items:
12 Tents


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2016)

Mion eyes the man in front of her, keeping her scimitar at the ready.((kodai))

"You are no friend of the bandits but are you a friend of ours?" She pauses, "I use the term friend loosely."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2016)

Silver eyes coldly roam over the drow then her turns toward Lilith.  Straight faces he stares at the fox then answers Mion's question.  "I am Kodai.  Inquisitor for the god Erastil."  He then moves forward toward the fox planting his sword into the ground and dropping down on one knee.  "I am here at your behest old friend."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2016)

Mion looks at the large man and narrows her eyes at him, clearly deciding whether or not to dispose of him now or not. She sheathes her sword and decides better of it, but still not happy that she was so readily dismissed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

"Thank you for such quick arrival." Lilith hops off the horse and smiles down at Kodai.  "Rise so I may hug you." Her tails wag, waiting for him to stand before leaping at his chest, fluffy arms wrapping around him and head laying on his shoulder.  "I missed you." Her lips crack, showing her fangs.  "Hmm...Do you think I should go back to my other form, Kodai?" She tilts her head, used to the natural form, but didn't think about her innate shapeshifting.


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2016)

"It's nice to see old friends and all, however we should help the poor women on the ground right? The battle is over to let her bleed out is not the right thing to do."

heal check

take 10+5


I would like to have some prisoners this time for questioning.

*glances over to Mion*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2016)

Eoli nods in acknowledgement of the treatment of the woman, "Information is invaluable.  She's been hitting at least one location, and likely others, for a while.  Knowing who and what else is in the area could make securing this region far easier.  If nothing else there's a chance that they'll pay a higher reward for a living bandit queen."

He spares a glance to the other surviving bandit, "likewise with our friend here.  As long as he's cooperating with us and providing us with information he's worth far more to us alive than roasting in a pyre."  He pauses to carefully consider the man, looking knowingly at him, "besides, I'm sure banditry wasn't his first choice in life.  Many bandits are forced into the situation due to circumstance.  Sometimes circumstances change, and those wise enough change with them."

Diplomacy:
1d20+7
19+7 = 26

Turning his attention to the loot he pays especial attention to the liquor, "If this was specially ordered for someone they might pay a better rate than the market price for it.  If nothing else delivering the goods to them might buy favors in the future."

Knowledge: Local on 'The Stag Lord'
1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2016)

"Sure, sure, the capital will like to take these two" Lucy shrugs, not caring too much of their fates, but satisfied with the outcome of the fight. "Is everyone else ok?" she check on Petra too.

Lucy eyes Kodai and nods. "I'm Lucy, Order of the Dragon, at your service... though I'm more of a Iomedae girl myself if I have to say so" she laughs patting her in the back welcoming her "You girls know each other long?"

Suddenly, the smell of roast is too good to pass up. "Well, they knew how to cook, I'll give them that. Anyone wants a piece?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2016)

Standing quickly, Kodai grins while wrapping the kitsune in his big arms.  "It has been too long my friend."  He then slowly sets her down.  "For the moment you should take the form you are most comfortable in."

When Lucy speaks the man visibly stiffens before turning away and grabs some rope.  "We will speak to them once they are tied up.  If they give us information we seek then they will be healed."  After making sure they are tied up he glances at Eoli.  "We should find out more about this Stag Lord before deciding if his favors are worthwhile."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+6:
1,+6
Total:7

He snorts at his own failed attempt at being nice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2016)

"Yes, interrogate her then take her in."

Lilith gives a minor cough of awkwardness, "He's...uh...about as manly as you can get Lucy." tails tucking as she drops from his grip.  "We've known each other since we were young.  Betrothed at one point, minor noble house and their most trusted blacksmiths.  Nothing came of it once he became an inquisitor, though.  We're just very close friends."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eoli nods in acknowledgement of the treatment of the woman, "Information is invaluable.  She's been hitting at least one location, and likely others, for a while.  Knowing who and what else is in the area could make securing this region far easier.  If nothing else there's a chance that they'll pay a higher reward for a living bandit queen."
> 
> He spares a glance to the other surviving bandit, "likewise with our friend here.  As long as he's cooperating with us and providing us with information he's worth far more to us alive than roasting in a pyre."  He pauses to carefully consider the man, looking knowingly at him, "besides, I'm sure banditry wasn't his first choice in life.  Many bandits are forced into the situation due to circumstance.  Sometimes circumstances change, and those wise enough change with them."
> 
> ...



Eoli has heard a rumors of some bandit king coming to power in the Greenbelt region.

"Oh thank heavens for your mercy my lord! I never wanted to live this kind of life! I'll tell you everything I know!"

"Our boss is a monster of a man. Calls himself the Stag Lord. He's a deadeye with the bow, and I saw him crush a prisoner’s hand to mush in one fist. Come to think of it, I’ve never seen him without his creepy stag helmet on—some of my friends think he ain’t got no face under it, but not me—I think that creepy helm is his face!"

"The Stag Lord is a bloody drunk. All that booze under the platform’s for him. He's half of what he used to be, and ain’t never been right in the head. A few weeks ago he punched my horse for spittin' in the yard. Personally, I wouldn't care if he dropped dead tomorrow, but even drunk out of his mind he's still got a fair amount of fight to him."

"It’s hard keeping track of who’s working for the boss, so we use a master phrase as a sort of password to get in to the fort on the northeast shore of the Tuskwater. Unless it’s been changed recently, the current phrase is, 'By the Bloody Bones of St. Gilmorg, who wants to know?' And no, I have no idea who 'St. Gilmorg' is."

"The Stag Lord keeps a strange old man locked up in the basement. I suspect the old guy might actually be running the show, using the Stag Lord as a puppet, you know. I got a look into the old guy’s eyes once, and it terrified me. He ain't someone I'd want to cross."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2016)

((Oops! Sorry! I forgot Kodai was a man ))

Lucy gives Kodai and Eoli a thumbs up on their plan, but her attention is now more focused on serving herself some of the roast.  

"*nom* Sounds like we will visiting Tuskwater soon *nom* " she munches on the meat. "But we need to take these two with  Oleg first, right?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

From the sky, a lone figure eclipses the sun for a brief window of time before diving down, and kicking up a slight flurry of dust as the form of an ephemeral, flaming phoenix, encasing the form of a man with unnaturally vibrant sun-kissed skin, eyes that burned terribly, and fierce red hair that marked him of magical blood.

Kolrick touched down then, and sighed. "That was over _far_ quicker than I had anticipated from afar."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2016)

Listening to the man, Kodai nods.  "You must tell us how many men there are.  You must also draw us a map of your base.  Tell us of any weapons and traps that might be found."

The inquisitor looks at Lucy eating the bandit's food and shivers in disgust.  "You should not eat the food of your enemies."  He glances away to look at Lilith.  "You find yourself with interesting company."  Shaking his head he sighs.  "The glutton is right.  We should return them to Oleg first."

When the other man shows up he pulls his great sword quickly.  Standing between him and Lilith.  "Speak quick on who and why you are here, Friend.  Or you may not like the outcome."

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2016)

"Hey, never let perfectly good food go to waste!" Lucy giggles but when Kolrick appears she almost chokes on her roast, scrambling up and reaching for her lance. "-the heck!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2016)

Mion, upon hearing that Kodai did not approve of them eating the bandit's food, makes a point to go over and eat. Noisily.

Then a man appears from nowhere and Mion gets to her feet and draws her Scimitar. 

"I don't like this....too many unknowns suddenly popping up." she says, still chewing what's in her mouth. Noisily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2016)

Eoli nods as the bandit explains the situation.  "Very good things to know friend.  When we get back to the trading post I'd like to make some notes on a map for us, but the knowledge is a good starting point."

He addresses the liquor to the others, "lets certainly save this for now.  When it comes time to deal with the other bandits they might provide some useful opportunities."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

Kuno said:


> Listening to the man, Kodai nods.  "You must tell us how many men there are.  You must also draw us a map of your base.  Tell us of any weapons and traps that might be found."
> 
> The inquisitor looks at Lucy eating the bandit's food and shivers in disgust.  "You should not eat the food of your enemies."  He glances away to look at Lilith.  "You find yourself with interesting company."  Shaking his head he sighs.  "The glutton is right.  We should return them to Oleg first."
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> "Hey, never let perfectly good food go to waste!" Lucy giggles but when Kolrick appears she almost chokes on her roast, scrambling up and reaching for her lance. "-the heck!"





Vergil said:


> Mion, upon hearing that Kodai did not approve of them eating the bandit's food, makes a point to go over and eat. Noisily.
> 
> Then a man appears from nowhere and Mion gets to her feet and draws her Scimitar.
> 
> "I don't like this....too many unknowns suddenly popping up." she says, still chewing what's in her mouth. Noisily.



Kolrick looks at the brandished weapons with an easily identified irritation, his phoenix shell puffing out her chest and flaring her feathers as he raised both his hands, slowly, in a placating manner. He glares daggers back at Kodai. "The same reason you are. I'm after these bandits, apparently. May I reach for the writ that explains my authority to do so, or are you that hasty to spill my blood with that oversized slab of metal?"

If unharassed, he pulls the writ from his belt to show. "I am Kolrick Marques, of House Marques, nobility of Brevoy. You may lower your weapons." He replaces his writ, and then huffs a touch indignantly. "Who is it that's in charge of this outfit?" Everything about his body language, manner of holding himself, diction, and mannerisms did imply nobility.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2016)

"Both of you.  Stand down." She snaps aggressively, staring at the newcomer, "Sheath your sword, friend.  We do not want a diplomatic incident."  Her stance changes, standing straight, ears perked forward, "Currently there is no one in charge of this outfit.  It is a touch diplomatic.  We listen to all suggestions and we attempt the most logical one as it should be, working as a group.  However, there may be too many to be able to move quickly and cover a lot of ground.  We may have to split into two teams from our larger group and use Oleg's as a base of operations."  

Diplomacy
Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

She snorts to herself, whispering to Kodai, _'I'm nobility as well, at least I'm not an asshole.'_


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy straightness at the mention of a noble. "Apologies. A man falling down from the sky in magic flames, can't say that wasn't a little _startling_. Gotta be careful out here" 

Lucy makes a respectful bow and eagerly offers some of the food. "There seems to be plenty of the good stuff, enough for everyone I suppose"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2016)

"Personally I'm more interested in meeting this Stag Lord than having a pissing contest," Keyll said, "A man that claims dominance over animals... I would enjoy testing that."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2016)

Lilith's ear starts twitching as she loses composure, staring blankly at Lucy, "No.  Just...no.  Knock it off trying to convert everyone to stealyourenemy'sroastism." her form flickers, changing to a more recognizable nobility appearance, "That is one of the few...less than intelligent ones, Kolrick."  She takes a breath with the more human body, a strangeness about it for herself, "I am Lillith Meldgaard association with House Lebeda..." Her voice trails off, deciding not to say more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2016)

Clay said:


> "Personally I'm more interested in meeting this Stag Lord than having a pissing contest," Keyll said, "A man that claims dominance over animals... I would enjoy testing that."



Jace frowns and rubs at his chin. "Wait, is he an actual Lord of Stags? Like does he control stags? Or does he just call himself that because it sounds cool?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Both of you.  Stand down." She snaps aggressively, staring at the newcomer, "Sheath your sword, friend.  We do not want a diplomatic incident."  Her stance changes, standing straight, ears perked forward, "Currently there is no one in charge of this outfit.  It is a touch diplomatic.  We listen to all suggestions and we attempt the most logical one as it should be, working as a group.  However, there may be too many to be able to move quickly and cover a lot of ground.  We may have to split into two teams from our larger group and use Oleg's as a base of operations."
> 
> Diplomacy
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...




Perception (DC 15)
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Kolrick raises a sharp eyebrow. "When under the impression you cannot be heard, I'm not so sure that holds true." He nods once, adjusting the straps on his pack. "Sounds logical, to say the least. I'm in agreement with this plan of action, and would rather work with, than against you, if we share a common goal."





soulnova said:


> Lucy straightness at the mention of a noble. "Apologies. A man falling down from the sky in magic flames, can't say that wasn't a little _startling_. Gotta be careful out here"
> 
> Lucy makes a respectful bow and eagerly offers some of the food. "There seems to be plenty of the good stuff, enough for everyone I suppose"


"I didn't fall, I dove. There's a _difference_," he mutters. "Noted, however. And no, I do not think I shall partake." He glances around for a moment, and then looks back to Lucy, observing her mode of dress and mannerisms. "Though I can acknowledge how quickly you catch on. Should you see to my safety during the course of this...operation, there will a reward for you from the coffers of House Marques in the end."


Clay said:


> "Personally I'm more interested in meeting this Stag Lord than having a pissing contest," Keyll said, "A man that claims dominance over animals... I would enjoy testing that."


"Ironically enough, that sounds _dangerously_ close to having a pissing contest. If you're finished up here, perhaps it would be wise to turn back to this Oleg's, regroup, and then decide what's to be done next. I'd be grateful if someone might offer me insights you've already gained thus far, on the way back."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2016)

"I can to try to see to that, ser, but I'm more of a charger here with Petra. Ill provide as much aid as I can" she nods to Kolrick.

Lucy nods to Jace. "Yep, I would assume is only for show... that old man tho...." she turns to the bandit. "Stag Lord ever showed some magic?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eoli nods as the bandit explains the situation.  "Very good things to know friend.  When we get back to the trading post I'd like to make some notes on a map for us, but the knowledge is a good starting point."
> 
> He addresses the liquor to the others, "lets certainly save this for now.  When it comes time to deal with the other bandits they might provide some useful opportunities."



The Bandit camp is actually made on the banks of the Thorn River, which mostly flows North to South.

There are 2 river crossings you can take along the way. Following along the west side of the river. You can also cross from the bandit camp where the waters are shallow and there are well established game trails, but it is several hours out of our way.

Eventually a second river, the Shrike River, flows into the Thron River down stream, and the Thorn River deepens and eventually flows into lake Tuskwater. The Star Lord's fort is located near the West bank of the Thorn River, as it flows into Lake Tsukwater. The fort is situated inside the ruins of an ancient castle on top of a wooded hill. Thanks to the size of the hill the Fort is on, and the size of the structure, you can spot it from miles away. Wooden ramparts and a gave have been built around the ruins, and the bandit has heard a rumor that the woods surrounding the fort are dangerous. There is a clear path that has been carved out of the woods that is safe, but also leaves you exposed from the bandit camp.

As the crow flies, the distance between the Bandit camp as the Stag Lord's Fort is as far away as Oleg's to the Bandit camp. The difference is that the terrain is all hilly, so even on Horses it takes 15 hours to ride there.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy looks to the distance with a serious face "Hills. Not good. That's... a two days ride. You don't want to push your horse more than 8 hours straight. They need to be fresh enough if we require to make a run for it..." she shakes her head. "That fort should be a very defensively position. I don't think we are prepared for an assault like that... yet"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 21, 2016)

Eoli considers the information with a frown, finally nodding.  "As much as I'd like to keep the element of surprise to finish this I'm inclined to agree that a full out assault is risky for now.  Let's go back to Oleg's and discuss our options."

"The good news is we have at practical minimum of 5 days before they can mount any sort of response against us, that is time to plan at the least."


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2016)

"I agree," Keyll said, "Regrouping, strengthening our forces and planning our attack is the best strategy."

Looking over at the fort, she continued, "Easily defended, well positioned... That base could prove invaluable for us in the future so we should not waste such an opportunity."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2016)

"So where is it you all are from?" Kolrick asks curiously, taking flight and looking around the area momentarily. "Some of your attire I can place. Others...not as such."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2016)

Once information is given Kodai will use Cure Light Wounds on anyone that needs it.  If no one in the group does he will use it on the injured bandit.

Cure Light Wounds:
Roll(1d8)+1:
7,+1
Total:8

Ignoring questions or rather allowing Lilith to answer as she sees fit, Kodai gathers his horse and looks around.  "We should get them to Oleg as soon as possible though traveling at night might not be smart."  He checks their rope restraints one more time.  "Maybe allow them to eat some of the food they prepared."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2016)

"Restov, born and raised, ser" Lucy says proudly with a smile. "Petra and I, we are glad to be here giving the good folk some help"

"I guess we can move back in tge morning, right? I can take first watch with no problem.

Perception +5
((Can someone also roll 1d20+5 for survival? To see if she can tell the weather tomorrow))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2016)

"I would prefer to head back today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen, forest gets more dangerous at night." She looks back at Roach, wandering over and petting the horse's neck.

"Kodai and I are from a small, surprisingly unnamed village near Lake Reykal.  Following a bardic mentor, I traveled a lot recently." The bard shrugs.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2016)

If we have the camp out this spot seems as good as any, we don't know much of the area we could get lost in the dark.  It might be best to camp out here.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2016)

The night passes without incident, and the bandit leader has still yet to regain consciousness, and is in no condition to offer resistance.

Day 3: 

Upon leaving the forest the party encounters a grotesque sight.

In the distance a piercing and enraged howl can be heard. Following the sound you see a struggling troll. While at first it appears that the troll is trying to force his way through a particularly overgrown thicket. It quickly becomes apparent that the thicket is more than it appears as it moves deeper into the forest, dragging the troll with it as it goes. 

You may  heard rumors of such a creature in the past. It is called a  "Shambling Mound". It is an large overgrown carnivorous plant creature. An ambush predator, it lays in wait for unsuspecting prey to venture too close to it. It strikes quickly, using it's vines to beat it's prey into submission with vicious smashes. It can then grapple it's prey, and drag it inside of it's own body where it is  eventually crushed to death.  The shambling mound then slowly digests  the remains of it's prey over a very long period of time.

This troll had wondered too close to the Shambling Mound and found itself overwhelmed. While trolls are powerful, the  shambling mound is much stronger and able to overpower the troll. The troll is too dumb and regenerates too quickly to  give up or die. But at the same time the Shambling Mound seems completely undoubted by the troll's efforts  to free itself.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2016)

"We can't fight something like that. We should leave," Keyll whispered urgently upon spotting the Shambling Mound. Then she said, noticing the troll fighting it, "Unless any of you can speak Troll, that is."

Keyll then made it clear the group could not beat the monster without the troll's help but that, without someone to tell the troll they were there to help, they could end up fighting a troll as well. And, honestly, Keyll preferred to hunt things that weren't so... big. 

"It all depends on how charitable you feel."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2016)

Eoli shakes his head and speaks quietly, "no, not Troll.  They're not exactly known for negotiation either, even if we saved it there's a chance it might decide we taste better than the salad there.  I'd suggest we move on quickly."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2016)

Kolrick rises and handles his normal preparatory tasks in private, before glancing towards the troll fighting off its predatory. He raises an eyebrow, before turning to the cavalier in their midst. "Lucinda. You speak Troll, do you not?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2016)

"What? No, sir. Sorry. Common and perhaps a little halfing." 

"I dont like trolls. But this one wont give up. Is there a way to put him down? Suffering needlessly is not something i want things to go through" She asks curiously to anyone more familiar with trolls.

(( anyone knows to use fire to stop him from regenerating?))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2016)

soulnova said:


> "What? No, sir. Sorry. Common and perhaps a little halfing."
> 
> "I dont like trolls. But this one wont give up. Is there a way to put him down? Suffering needlessly is not something i want things to go through" She asks curiously to anyone more familiar with trolls.
> 
> (( anyone knows to use fire to stop him from regenerating?))



"Rather than that, I would think that we take the opportunity to attack the mound, whist it is fighting with the troll, giving us a safer passage. "

Mion suggests


----------



## hammer (Mar 29, 2016)

"I say we ignore it, there is nothing we can do, besides we should get the prisoner back to camp"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2016)

The rest of the party's trip passes without incident and they arrive at Oleg's at dusk.

When they arrive though they find that a few more people have arrived at Oleg's while they were away. They are the guards that were promised to guard Oleg's fort from the Bandits, and will remain here to protect  Oleg's shop in the future. There are now 3 guards led by a man named Kesten Garess. You know from his last name that he is a member of one of Brevoy's noble families, so taking such a small post in a boarder outpost seems odd. His mood seems approachable but grim, clearly he is troubled by something.

{Knowledge (Nobility) for more info}

((Kesten in a 3rd Level Fighter))

Kesten and his men have set up tents south of the Stables in the shadows of the palisade.

There is also another traveler who arrived only a few hours before the party's arrival.

Jhod Kavkin, a hunter and a cleric of Erastil. He says that he's heard of your writ of exploration and has come here to Oleg's to offer his help. 

((Jhod is a 4th level Cleric, Community Domain,  and is able to cast 2nd Level spells. Making some Spellcasting services available.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2016)

Seeing he is perhaps the main authority at the outpost, Lucy goes to Kesten to report on their findings. "Sir. A pleasure to meet you sir. We got a couple of bandits. The others were dealt with. No casualties or wounded on our side. This one surrendered and we got some info you and Oleg should be aware of" 

If Kesten has a map of the area she will point out the location of the bandit camp and the approximate location of the stag lord fort. "We didnt want to push our luck. The place should be well defended for what he told us"

 "Is there...is there anything else I can help you with, sir?" She asks tentatively. She has no idea what could be bothering him but she obviously wants to help.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2016)

Kolrick looks over the other noble critically for a moment, raising an eyebrow. House Garess...sounded familiar. What were they known for, anyway? (Taking 10 on a Knowledge: Nobility check) Did they even get along with the Marques family? He gives him a light nod from past Lucy, but keeps quiet. "A word later, perhaps?" he offers to Kesten, not wanting to interrupt the report.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kolrik tries to remember what he can about Kesten, but nothing immediately comes to mind. 

(A 13 from taking 10 isn't good enough)

Kesten nods to Kolrik and continues his debreefing with Lucy, "My orders are keep watch here for now. Although if I could venture out with you to best this Stag Lord, I would. There is a Bandit here I would see brought to justice. His name is Falgrim Sneeg. He is an older Varisian man with greying hair, and an unruly beard. If you can capture him alive I can procure 4 Masterwork quality weapons of your choice. If he's dead, I can only promise two such weapons. He was a mercenary I worked with until recently. He robbed a group of people after earning our trust and fled into these woods to become a bandit. Knowing him, he is likely in service to this Stag Lord now."

The way Kesten speaks to Lucy is in a business like manner. He seems to have little trouble discussing the matter. Is this the thing upsetting him?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2016)

(( coyote roll isnt working for me. Can someone roll 1d20+1 for her sense motive?))

"A traitor...I see. The bandit here said there was an older man with the Stag Lord. Dont know if he would be the one, but we will look into it" Lucy tries to discern if thats all that is bothering him. If she cant tell she drops the issue and moves to help at the stables.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2016)

Kesten eyes the prisoners brought back to camp and asks, "Shall I prepare a noose."

"Please do!" Oleg says as he emerges from the stable. "She's the leader of the band of bandit's that have been plaguing us!"

"Thank you!" Oleg says to the group, "With the guards here, and the bandit leader captured, maybe we can have some peace! I don't suppose you found Svetlana's wedding ring while you were out there?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2016)

Lucy scratches her head "The ring?... aww... shit...  Sorry. I saw no ring. I don't think anyone did. I doubt these ones will say anything now that they are going to get hanged" 


((There wasn't any ring on the loot, right?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2016)

"Please! I've been really helpfull haven't I!" the bandit pleads, "just give me a day's head start! And I'll tell you where the ring went! You'll never hear from me again, I swear!"

{{Correct, no rings in the loot. This guy is probably your best lead at ever finding that ring again.}}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2016)

Eoli frowns and shakes his head.  "No ropes yet.  As to the boss that seems likely but not until she has recovered, if the gods deem she should, and we have a chance to question her.  We know a bit about what to expect in the area but we can always learn more.  She represents an invaluable option to learn about this 'Stag Lord.'"

"As to this fellow," Eoli pauses to consider the man.

Sense Motive: Gut intuition
1d20+7
17+7 = 24

If Eoli feels the man is trustworthy and would not betray them if treated well he'll vouch for the man, "he has had some bad situations and perhaps made some bad decisions, but he has also taken the first steps to recover from that.  We can always use more hands around here, and having someone here that is familiar with the area and the threats it presents is a chance we can't give up.  Consider him under my employ if you will."

Even if Eoli feels the man is not trustworthy he will suggest leniency.  "He has paid his debt with the currency of information, let him head out in peace with the caution of never being seen around these parts again.  If word gets out that helpful prisoners in our care are given no benefit from it it will be hard to get information from them again in the future."

Either way, Diplomacy to influence attitude:
1d20+6
13+6 = 19 (+1 if influencing thieves, bandits, brigands and the like)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2016)

Lucy is fine with letting the bandit redeem himself. Not so much for the leader, if anyone asks. 

"Whats your name?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 2, 2016)

"But it's also dangerous to cultivate a reputation of being too merciful," Kolrick says flatly, even if he appears to be in agreement with treating their prisoner well in exchange for the information; it wasn't a poor trade overall.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2016)

"Might depend on the crime" Lucy nods at Kolrick but is clear the general notion does irk her. "I mean, some of them already have it coming"

She will ask oleg if they can sell him some of the items they found while he can restock again. ((200gp right? Is anyone else going to grab the longbows? We have like 7 bows and also 7 shortswords. ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 4, 2016)

"Oh thank you! Thank you! You will not regret this!"

The Bandit explains what probably happened the ring, "It was stolen from us just the day before yesterday, along with a few other bags of loot, by group of filthy  that snuck up on us! We were pretty sure they took the loot back to their lair under the old Sycamore tree. That tree is over 100 feet tall and can be seen from miles around. Its Southeast from where our camp us, between the Thorn River and the Shrike River. The entrance to their lair is hidden at the base of the tree. None of us were exactly eager to go in after the all the loot they stole from us."

{{ 06-05 if you want to mark it on a map soul. }}


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2016)

Eoli smiles and nods at the others as if to say _see what I mean?_  He turns to the bandit and hands the man six gold coins, "you, my friend, have more than earned your chance at a new life.  If you'd like to take the money and head elsewhere, I won't blame you.  Chances are we'll attract attention here that might not be appreciated by your former employers."

"But once you start running you might find it's hard to stop.  So I'd like you to consider an offer for something more.  We could use someone that is familiar with the area and we'll always need more hands to help out around here," he pauses to gesture around the fort.  "This is the start of something new, something more permanent.  If you'd like to find your new start here, well, consider that an advance on your first two weeks pay."

"No hard feelings from me either way, but at least here you'll have a say in deciding your future."  Eoli offers his hand to (hopefully) shake on the deal adding.

Diplomacy: (If needed)
1d20+7
8+7 = 15

If he accepts he'll follow up with, "what name would you like to be known as?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2016)

Kolrick's eyes narrow, and the feathers of the spirit overlaying his form let's her chest feathers bristle, turning her glowing gaze towards Kesten as Kolrick does. "Odd that they weren't eager to go after them after all their loot was stolen. That seems like solid incentive." He steps towards the other noble. "Though, Sir Kesten, a word if you might?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2016)

Lucy will ask the woman what does she knows about the area and the Stag Lord.


----------



## hammer (Apr 6, 2016)

"Lucy while we do need to gather information the two of them are in no condition, why don't we let them rest for a bit before we proceed"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2016)

((I thought she was stable already. Is she awake?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eoli smiles and nods at the others as if to say _see what I mean?_  He turns to the bandit and hands the man six gold coins, "you, my friend, have more than earned your chance at a new life.  If you'd like to take the money and head elsewhere, I won't blame you.  Chances are we'll attract attention here that might not be appreciated by your former employers."
> 
> "But once you start running you might find it's hard to stop.  So I'd like you to consider an offer for something more.  We could use someone that is familiar with the area and we'll always need more hands to help out around here," he pauses to gesture around the fort.  "This is the start of something new, something more permanent.  If you'd like to find your new start here, well, consider that an advance on your first two weeks pay."
> 
> ...



"Tobias was the name I was born with."



Hidden Nin said:


> Kolrick's eyes narrow, and the feathers of the spirit overlaying his form let's her chest feathers bristle, turning her glowing gaze towards Kesten as Kolrick does. "Odd that they weren't eager to go after them after all their loot was stolen. That seems like solid incentive." He steps towards the other noble. "Though, Sir Kesten, a word if you might?"



"You've clearly never dealt with these mites before. I once saw a man, Carl  we called him, step on a tripwire that dislodged a piton in the ground. The piton was holding back a log that rolled downhill until it hit basket attached a rope pulley that raised a 4 hand crossbows that were attached to a board. Then when the crossbows were raised high enough, strings attached to the crossbows were pulled tight, firing all 4 crossbows at us at the door. Worse yet the crossbow bolts were tainted with paralyzing venom that caused Carl to seize up and fall to the ground, directly onto a pit trap that was full insects that swarmed Carl  and ate him alive  before we could get to him. Carl's screams then alerted the Mites to our presence."

Tobias goes on to explain that this group of mites has a penchant for building complicated Rube Goldberg Machines, but that lately their pranks have become much more deadly and serious.



soulnova said:


> Lucy will ask the woman what does she knows about the area and the Stag Lord.





hammer said:


> "Lucy while we do need to gather information the two of them are in no condition, why don't we let them rest for a bit before we proceed"



The woman hasn't made a sound since you last night when you got the better of. It has been almost a full day but she hasn't made a sound or made movement that appeared voluntary but otherwise appears fine. It could be that she simply hasn't regained consciousness yet, but is it?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy will check on the woman to make sure she is tied securely. 

How long would it take to explore this hex? Is they have enough daylight left Lucy would like to check to get to know their surroundings.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2016)

Give me a perception check soul.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy is able to tell that woman prisoner, while she appears unconscious has loosened the the ropes that bind her hands and feet. She is attempting to make it appear as though she is still bound by holding the ropes and trying to make them appear tight. It is clear that can get out of her ropes as a moment's notice if chose to do so.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy sits on the woman to keep her from getting up and redoes the knot. "Nope, not on my watch" 

"Anyone have more than rope? A chain? Manacles?"


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2016)

"I'm sure there most be something inside, but be careful if she loosened the rope she might have something up her sleeve."


----------

